# My new gate



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Today I started building my new gates for my pillars. I wanted to recreate the gates to Stephen King's home in Bangor, Maine. It's in the early stages but this is what i have so far.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks great so far, and 'his' gate is fantastic....I am a Stephen King fan myself, so a private little "yay"!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is gonna look cool! Will be interested in seeing when finished!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

They look sweet. I want to know how you got the nice circle with the PVC? I can never get it to flex correctly. Please share.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll do another circle and post a video of it tomorrow.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks to insomnia I decided to make a quick how to video for bending the pvc into circles. I am by no means a videographer, so bear with me. If you have any questions I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I can't wait to see the finished gates! I've always admired his fencing and gates. They're so unique.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Haunted Spider said:


> They look sweet. I want to know how you got the nice circle with the PVC? I can never get it to flex correctly. Please share.


If I was guessing, you thread a rope through it, heat the pipe while bending it around a jig appropriately sized (a barrel?) then tie the rope ends together. Let cool.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Great idea . Good start on the gates .


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I just watch your Youtube video on making the circle with pvc. Thanks so much for posting that and the gates are really looking good so far.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just watched the video....what a cool idea! You have opened up a whole new world for me.....Thanks!


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

If it stays warm enough I'll be working on the webs and spiders for the lower portion this weekend


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

sweet. I tried to bend PVC this year for some lights I did and I didn't do it as well. No jig just bending by hand and around a barrel and it did not work as planned. Now I can fix them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

The photos are no longer available, unless this is an iPad glitch on my end. I would like to see them and get some good ideas since a cemetery gate is on my to do list this year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not a glitch, Stari. He must have deleted or moved the photos.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry about that, I had moved the pic, it's back up now. I'll be posting a progress update on it this weekend.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Off to a great start and I look forward to seeing more of the construction of the gate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

So far so good! This weekend will include some PVC shopping. I need to get cracking on a gate of my own, plus the framework for my cauldron creep. Thanks for reposting your gate pic and tutorial.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Great texture! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have been wanting to spruce up my PVC gates by adding a circle of "wrought iron" in the middle of each and then adding the initials of my "graveyard". Now I know how to make the circle. Thanks.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Like that technique.... It reminds me of string art forms from the 70's...


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I will have to try the rope trick to bend PVC... Sounds like it will work well and certainly easier than filling the pipe with sand...


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi usafcharger ,

Any updates with the King styled gate ?


----------

